# rod builder



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey guys looking for a rod builder over here in the mobile area. I am thinking about trying to build my own rods and want a geru for some guidance. 

I would be willing to pay for your time & expertise as needed.

I have been looking, reading, watching some videos and possibly going to purchase some stuff from mud hole.

Joe


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Joe I cant answer for the Man, But give Pier#R a shout he is a good man and would help anyone out. If all else falls I'm across the bay in Foley and would be happy to meet you half way and help you out on what you might be stuck on. I think it is Mud hole that has some pretty good videos on youtube for a basic rod build


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Email Address*

Tom:

Do you have a good Email address for Pier#r ? And: would you PM me the same?

The one I have is evidently wrong.

Thanks in advance, Charlie2


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the offer Tom and I may take you up on it. I don't mind driving just thought there would be one over this way who might be interested in some extra money. I will give Peir#R a try as well. 

Mudhole does have some good videos but it would be nice to have a person for some guidance as well. Sure is nice how the internet makes sharing knowledge much easier.

Joe


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Charlie2 said:


> Tom:
> 
> Do you have a good Email address for Pier#r ? And: would you PM me the same?
> 
> ...


 
PM sent


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

SmokenJoe said:


> Thanks for the offer Tom and I may take you up on it. I don't mind driving just thought there would be one over this way who might be interested in some extra money. I will give Peir#R a try as well.
> 
> Mudhole does have some good videos but it would be nice to have a person for some guidance as well. Sure is nice how the internet makes sharing knowledge much easier.
> 
> Joe


Careful it is a habit you can get hooked on fast. And soon you will look at rods in a whole new way


----------

